# RAF Pembrey Sands, Carmarthenshire - April 2009



## ukmayhem (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't choose the best day in the world to do this as there was a big Truck Racing event on, the airport was in full swing and the Farmer was always around so i done what i could, a revist is on the cards. 

RAF Pembrey was a Royal Air Force station, home to 233 Operational Conversion Unit which flew de Havilland Vampires and Hawker Hunters until its closure in 1957. Site of one of only five Dome Trainer Buildings (for training AA gunners) extant in the UK. During World War II, RAF Pembrey was the base for many of World War II's flying aces including Wing Commander Guy Gibson of Dambusters fame. In 1942 a Focke-Wulf Fw 190 landed there in error after a dog fight over the Bristol Channel. It was captured by the air traffic controller using the only weapon at hand, a very pistol.

It is now split into a number of facilities. The Welsh Motor Sports Centre occupies most of the area. The RAF still uses its former station to support the nearby bombing range, known as Pembrey Sands Air Weapons Range. Pembrey Airport remains a working airfield but the short runway retained for this purpose restricts its capacity to small aircraft. However, a scheduled service to London by a nine-seater Britten-Norman Islander aircraft has been proposed. Some commercial retail and storage activity also exists on the site.

*My Pictures*






































































Matt


----------



## jonney (Apr 21, 2009)

nice photo's mayhem love the ladder to nowhere


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 21, 2009)

jonney said:


> nice photo's mayhem love the ladder to nowhere



Yeah i was thinking the same thing. Is that ladder going underground or is it a chopped off ladder designed to go higher?Anyway its a great explore and has satisfied my Pembrey curiousity .Top job mate. Wish i could of explored if with you.Damb the misses.


----------



## shatters (Apr 21, 2009)

Just been looking on google earth, looks like a few structure are still extant in the woods to the south west.

Phil


----------



## ukmayhem (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah theres loads in the woods Phil it was just the hive of activity and bad luck of the racing being on and the Airfield was very busy. Return visit is defently on the cards.

Matt


----------



## crossbar5 (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like the ladder was cut off at that hight? the top of the ladder left side is diff to right... i assume it run up the structure to the top of the tower?


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice pics & report. I love the Dome, awesome stuff.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, this is nice...don't recall seeing this one before!
The dome is amazing! 
Excellent pics, UK.


----------



## Gphotography (Nov 28, 2009)

This place is just down the road to me. There used to be far more there than there is now. I have some pix from about 20 years ago somewhere, will post them if I find them. The Pembrey Country Park is well worth a look if your in the area.

G.


----------

